# Exporting: Trying to print 8x10 and 11x14 prints



## danilise_photo (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi - 
I've tried to follow instructions on how to export so I can upload files to an online print website however when I export my images with the dimensions of 8x10 inches or 11x14 inches when i upload the exported files the online website is still cropping them and it seems as though my exported files have not actually been reduced to fit the dimensions i want. I'm confused about pixels to dimension ratio. Can someone please help? I just want to be able to print out a full 8x10, 11x14 or 5x7 full image.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 23, 2015)

What instructions have you followed?

Before exporting, you have to make sure the picture being exported is already cropped (using the Crop Tool) to the desired aspect ratio.

Then in the export settings, in the Image Sizing box there are a variety of options. The simplest thing to do would be to check the "Resize to Fit" box, selecting "Dimensions" from the drop-down list, and do NOT check the "Don't Enlarge" box. Then in the dimensions boxes below, select inches as the dimension type and enter the appropriate values in the boxes (e.g. 8 x 10). Finally in the Resolution box enter the ppi value that the printer will use, if you don't know that enter 300 to be safe. Then export and you should be good to go.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 23, 2015)

This was briefly touched upon in a related thread where the OP had raised a similar issue, but I want to call out a point that might possibly be causing some confusion based on the OP above.  Cropping in the Development module is not just zooming in on a portion of the original image.  Cropping is also necessary when the original image is not in the same proportion as the desired output/print.  Most images shot with today's camera follow a 3:2 or 4:3 format.  Neither of these formats will allow you to print a 5x7, 8x10 or 11x14 print without some cropping.  When in the cropping in the Develop module, you can see the differences between the formats when you select the desired print ratio from the Crop and Straighten menu.  If you are not seeing the crop window appear, then you have not properly selected a ratio different from the original image and need to do so.  You should then hit the close command after you have the desired cropped as you wish.  The image should now take on that format's ratio, and you can verify this by looking at the cropped dimensions of the adjusted image (The pixels should be a ratio equal to the desired print size.  7x5 will divide out to approximately 1.4, 10x8 will be 1.25 and 14x11 will be 1.27.

If the above is correct, then focus your efforts on finding the area in need of correction when Exporting.  If not, then reenter the Develop module and try cropping again.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------

